# Video YouTube ne marche pas -> Fentre noire



## sverigebibi (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'etais il y a peu l'heureux possesseur d'un Macbook Air que je viens de vendre.
Je suis un peu embete parceque la personne qui vient de le recevoir n'arrive pas a lire les videos sur YouTube (la fenetre de la video restant toute noire). Je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme donc je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait d'ou ca vient?

Je ne m'inquiete pas trop pour le moment car ca n'as pas l'air d'etre un probleme materiel et la personne qui a recu le MBA dit que le colis etait en bon etat, j'aimerai cependant pouvoir regler ca au plus tot afin qu'elle puisse profiter pleinement de son achat.


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2011)

sverigebibi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'etais il y a peu l'heureux possesseur d'un Macbook Air que je viens de vendre.
> Je suis un peu embete parceque la personne qui vient de le recevoir n'arrive pas a lire les videos sur YouTube (la fenetre de la video restant toute noire). Je n'ai jamais eu ce probleme donc je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait d'ou ca vient?
> ...



Bonjour,
Ça ne vient pas de ton/son Macbook Air.
Jette un oeill par là ===> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-video-youtube-610372.html
En résumé, il faut passer Safari en mode 32 bit.


----------

